# Are Plastisol Transfers Best Option for New Guy w/ Lots of Log



## joe503 (Dec 18, 2019)

Hello!


I am new to this and have existing logos / products, but not shirts.


What is the major diff between plastisol and digital transfers?


I have lots of nature logos, so while not super detailed, lots of diff colors (greens and blues in foreground, multicolor gradients in backgrounds, adds up to 5-10 per logo).


I heard plastisol transfers are amazing in that they withstand washing and look just like screenprints, but my color quantities make them expensive.


So it was suggested I do "digital transfers." But what's the difference here? My main concern is they look extremely professional since I already have accounts expecting this.


Will digitals look awesome or 'homemade?'


Are there other options I should be considering?


Should I just take the plunge on a DTG machine? 



Assuming I'd be doing about 400-800 shirts a month, with some being bulk like 75-150, but most being more like 6-24 pcs per logo.


Thanks for any and all options you can throw my way! Clearly I'm super overwhelemed. : )


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

If you are new to printing go for plastisol transfers because there are various heat transfer types in case of digital transfers that may be confusing for beginners,


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

I am pretty biased, Plastisol transfers can be cost effective long lasting and versatile. However, digital certainly has its market. Most companies have free sample transfers available, order samples, test them out, and that should sway your opinion.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

joe503 said:


> Assuming I'd be doing about 400-800 shirts a month, with some being bulk like 75-150, but most being more like 6-24 pcs per logo.


Okay, so that's quite the assumption. If it's a _strong_ assumption, then it might be worth it. But, first you must spend ~$20,000 up front to get the DTG printer and the pretreat machine. And then you have to factor in all the rest of the stuff like costs and time to see if it will be worth it to you. Here is a guy who shows the costs of his prints on this video. Then you have to calculate in the cost of the shirts, shipping, ink refills, and whatever else goes into the production.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

400 to 800 shirts a month. Wow! You can do whatever you want. Seriously.
Finance a DGT suite and you will see the monthly payment will be easily covered by the revenue generated by 400 to 800 shirts a month. However, at the 800 shirt volume you MUST be keenly aware of a need for redundancy.
Keep this 'Plan B" redundancy in mind when you narrow down your choices.


----------

